# Citizen Signature Series Grand Complication BZ0004-59A Review



## Motorcityjoe

Thanks to Mini, Dr. Roberts, COA and everyone who helped me make my latest and greatest purchase.b-)

Presentation

Citizen's Grand Complications come 3 boxes. An outer shell, a secondary box and then the actual watch box. All the boxes are dark blue. My GC came unopened wrapped in protective plastic. Very nice presentation.










Dial/Face

Absolutely stunning imo. You have 4 colors. Black, white, yellow and steel. Normally, these colors may not play well together, but Citizen's Grand Complication pulls it off wonderfully.Gorgeous, classy, tastesful and attention to detail immediately came to mind, when i first laid eyes on this beauty.
The combination of colors are beautiful, with none overpowering the others. In ambient light the face color looks like a titanium color, instead of white. The white face and the and the holes lend depth and character to a busy face. I love the way all the information is intelligently and thoughtfully laid out. Attention to detail is the prevailing theme here fellas.










Bracelet

The bracelet is very comfortable and the best i've ever worn. Its fit and finish are top notch. Brushed and polished to perfection, it relects light beautifully. The clasp/buckle is the kind with the hidden release and looks very nice as well. At 182 g, the watch feels perfectly balanced on my 7' wrist. Only thing missing is a micro adjustment.










Caseback

The is very cool. Citizen's fiery phoenix is deeply etched in the center and the holes for the minute repeater chime look precisely machine cut. 4 main screws securely attach the the caseback.


















Crystal

What can i say. This double AR coated sapphire goodness is almost invisible at every angle. I feel like i can reach in an touch the hands. Looks better than my jdm promaster imo.


















































Lume

The lume is Citizen's cool blue. The lume is only applied to the hour and minute hands only. None on the indices or on any of the other hands. The lume is bright and will probably last loooong into the night. I'll post some when my camera recharges.

Features

The minute repeater sounds simply wonderful. A musical treat for the ears and a nice departure from the same ole 'ding' from regular alarms. The 12 hour chrono works great and is a snap to access. Citizen's included interactive cd make operating the watch a breeze.

Conclusion.

Citizen has a winner on its hands. The Grand Complication is an outstanding timepiece and an AMAZING value for the money. Now i need to watch the cd and set the time, lol. Thanks for lookingb-)


----------



## jbdan

eek! I'm not a fan of gold tone watches, but this one looks brilliant! Citizen and Seiko are really pulling out all the stops with GC, Sig, and Ananta.

Wear that beauty in the best of health Joe and may it continue to put a big fat smile on your face when you gaze at it b-)

And what cool shots by the fire....I love fires when the cold weather hits...makes me want a fireplace!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Thanks Dan. The gold accents are very subtle, especially at a distance. And yes, i got a big Kool Aid smile going right now, lol. Lust mode, engaged


----------



## jbdan

Motorcityjoe said:


> Thanks Dan. The gold accents are very subtle, especially at a distance. And yes, i got a big Kool Aid smile going right now, lol. Lust mode, engaged


bah Hahah! Awesome and I'm bettin' it lasts you a long time |>

And about the subtle gold accents...each time I see a watch with these I like them more.

Who knows... maybe I will have an all gold watch one day...they will come back in like small watches are going to come back in style...yeah!


----------



## cawatchfan

Thanks for the great review and enjoy it in good health. I can definitely see a Signature Series watch in my future...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Congrats.............beautiful watch, wear it in good health. Don't bother w/ cd, go on Citizen Sig. website they have an easy tutorial on how to set it up etc.


----------



## MINIDriver

You and the Doc are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to the both of you. This excellent review/pictorial further solidifies my decision to get the GC with SS bracelet and white dial. 2010 can't come soon enough!!


----------



## dominicr

They are beautiful aren't they. I should tell citizen to do an ad with the watch by a romantic fire.


----------



## MINIDriver

dominicr said:


> They are beautiful aren't they. I should tell citizen to do an ad with the watch by a romantic fire.


Yeah, really:-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

MINIDriver said:


> You and the Doc are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations to the both of you. This excellent review/pictorial further solidifies my decision to get the GC with SS bracelet and white dial. 2010 can't come soon enough!!


LOL! Thanks Mini. Dont blame us, its all Citizens fault:-d


----------



## shandy

I love this one, I remember seeing it in person and the fit and finish are outstanding, way above the price I think|>


----------



## jbdan

:rodekaart :rodekaart

Motorcityjoe is now *Officially* an ENABLER!

Good work mate :-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Who me? Well, if you insist Dan;-)


----------



## Aegis

The finish on the GC looks amazing. It is a fantastic addition to your collection.


----------



## kalibur

What an amazing piece! And you got the only GC version with the gold second hand..which is fantastic.. !

Are these available out of the US?


----------



## Motorcityjoe

kalibur said:


> What an amazing piece! And you got the only GC version with the gold second hand..which is fantastic.. !
> 
> Are these available out of the US?


Thanks Kalibur and Aegis:thanks When i first saw it on Citizens website, i knew i had to have it. Waited almost a month to get it, lol. You can give ArizonaFineTime a call and ask if they ship outside of the U.S.

http://www.azfinetime.com/?osCsid=6e2d344120ecf96b8d1d8f7c88700452


----------



## MINIDriver

Motorcityjoe said:


> Who me? Well, if you insist Dan;-)


Awesome snapshot!:-!


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Thanks Mini. My manual focus and lume shots still need work though. Practice makes perfect;-)


----------



## Catalin

*Nice one !!!*



Motorcityjoe said:


> ...
> The minute repeater sounds simply wonderful. A musical treat for the ears and a nice departure from the same ole 'ding' from regular alarms. The 12 hour chrono works great and is a snap to access. Citizen's included interactive cd make operating the watch a breeze.
> ...


Can you compare the sound with the one in a caliber 9000 ? I wonder if they changed the chimes and also if the WR100 makes any difference in how loud the sound is ...


----------



## dominicr

*Re: Nice one !!!*

The sound is loud enough. It's been awhile since I've had a 9000 around. I don't remember if it's the same or not.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

*Re: Nice one !!!*



Catalin said:


> Can you compare the sound with the one in a caliber 9000 ? I wonder if they changed the chimes and also if the WR100 makes any difference in how loud the sound is ...


I saw a youtube video of the calibre 9000 chimes and they sound just like the chimes on my GC. Not sure about the volume being louder or not.


----------



## shandy

*Re: Nice one !!!*



Motorcityjoe said:


> I saw a youtube video of the calibre 9000 chimes and they sound just like the chimes on my GC. Not sure about the volume being louder or not.


Funny this came up as this past weekend I took my 9000 to my AD to compare directly as memory of sound hear can be a hit and miss affair!

I played them both at the same time and to my 46 year old ears they sounded exactly the same and same volume! Hope that helps!

Oh yes, one last thing, every time I see the signatures and am again blown away at the quality, abslutely stunning peices and anyone who owns one is a lucky pup!


----------



## MINIDriver

*Re: Nice one !!!*

I am missing a minute repeater in my collection.


----------



## shandy

*Re: Nice one !!!*



MINIDriver said:


> I am missing a minute repeater in my collection.


Uh-oh..... Someones wallet will be even lighter soon m'thinks:roll::-d


----------



## MINIDriver

*Re: Nice one !!!*



ianmedium said:


> Uh-oh..... Someones wallet will be even lighter soon m'thinks:roll::-d


LOL, not for a good while. This one can wait til' next year;-)


----------



## shandy

*Re: Nice one !!!*



MINIDriver said:


> LOL, not for a good while. This one can wait til' next year;-)


Yes, I think you are right, your new beauty will keep you occupied for quite some time i think, I am really looking forward to pics and reviews:-!


----------



## Catalin

*Re: Nice one !!!*



ianmedium said:


> Funny this came up as this past weekend I took my 9000 to my AD to compare directly as memory of sound hear can be a hit and miss affair!
> 
> I played them both at the same time and to my 46 year old ears they sounded exactly the same and same volume! Hope that helps!
> 
> Oh yes, one last thing, every time I see the signatures and am again blown away at the quality, abslutely stunning peices and anyone who owns one is a lucky pup!


IMHO among the electronic repeaters that I have - 6760, 6770 and G900 - the last one (in what we call caliber 9000 but that is more like a 'public name' while the technical name is G900) is the most usable - the sounds are not as 'deep' as with 6760 or 6770 but are clearly more 'striking' (and the alarm is VERY usable) - so having G910 at the same level as G900 while having WR100 (I believe) is a very nice touch!

I am also VERY curious about the sapphire coating on the new 'signatures' - previous coatings from 'daily use' Citizen models (I can speak about my Exceeds) have been inside-only in order to avoid scratching the coating - I do not know how the coating was on Campanola models (but I would expect both-sides) and I wonder if the new models have the same older Campanola type (which almost certainly is not as scratch-resistant as sapphire) or something even newer ...


----------



## Motorcityjoe

*Re: Nice one !!!*

Hmm, good question Catalin. I was under the impression that the Grand Complications are double AR coated sapphire. How it compares to the Campanola's, i dont know. Maybe COA would care to cime in?


----------



## dominicr

*Re: Nice one !!!*

I was told that this was a double coating process patented by Citizen. I was given the impression this was a new process, but I can double check to see if it's the same as Campanola.


----------



## citizenwatchco

*Re: Nice one !!!*

The Double Coated anti-reflective coating on the Signature series is indeed a Citizen process. To our knowlege, it is only used on Signature series at this time.

Sincerely
Customer Service
COA



dominicr said:


> I was told that this was a double coating process patented by Citizen. I was given the impression this was a new process, but I can double check to see if it's the same as Campanola.


----------



## dominicr

*Re: Nice one !!!*

There you have it.


----------



## Motorcityjoe

*Re: Nice one !!!*



citizenwatchco said:


> The Double Coated anti-reflective coating on the Signature series is indeed a Citizen process. To our knowlege, it is only used on Signature series at this time.
> 
> Sincerely
> Customer Service
> COA


Suuhweet! Well, whatever that patented process is, keep using it. Its amazing how 'see through' it truly is|>


----------



## NSK

*Re: Nice one !!!*

Fantastic review and photos. Citizen are punching right at the level of the top end Swiss watches with some of their models and theyll surely only get better. Thanks


----------



## NSK

*Re: Nice one !!!*

Just read this again as my desire for Citizen Sig has gone from Moonphase Flyback to GC Titanium to this version, it looks more exquisite in some ways than the Breitling Chronomat B01 two tone and a steal at about $1200! I will definitely buy one this year.


----------



## BurnNotice

*Re: Nice one !!!*

Love that white dial face. My only regret with the Perpetual Calendar is that is did not have that option with the Ti version!


----------



## schei19

Great watch!
I just wonder.. How much would this watch cost?


----------



## Budge

OP, is this your everyday watch? And if so, how is it holding up? I'm especially curious about the anti-reflective coating on the face of the sapphire crystal. Any new observations?


----------



## Motorcityjoe

I wear my Grand Complication probably about once a week. Definitely not my everyday watch. The crystal is unscratched and flawless after almost 2 years of owning this awesome timepiece. Very accurate as well. + 3-5 seconds a month:-!


----------



## obsidian

*Its Ti and RG brudder says "Hi"!*


----------



## GaryGarland

Hi - this is a great thread that I read only about 20 times before saying, "I've got to get that watch!!!!!" - I bought it sight unseen on ebay (yeah, stop laughing) and it was gently used. Looks and works great. I'd spent about a week all but memorizing the manual and quick start guide - this is not like my simple watches (err, complication?) - anyway, everything works perfectly, EXCEPT:
1) when in normal mode, when i hold A per the manual for 2 or more seconds...NOTHING happens. the manual claims the hands will go to the reference position
2) when I do an all-reset (did this twice now) the manual says hold for 5 seconds, it will beep and reset - what happens is i hold for 5 or more seconds, and only after i release do the hands move, and then after i get the chime.
the minute repeater works perfectly, chrono, keeps perfect time (in the 1 day that I've had it) but i'm concerned about the reference position from A not working per page 6 of the manual.
I called Citizen today, and they told me it should match the manual and to send it in for repair, which i believe would be warranty though i'm not the original purchaser. It is a G910 with titanium case. Any help or thoughts would be appreciated, and kindly advise if your (anyone?) Grand Complication will have their hands go to the reference position from holding the A button for 2 seconds - many many thanks!


----------



## trammway

Guys,

After reading this thread and the reviews, I accepted the irresistible Citizen Grand Complication signature collection to my watch box, since the review talks it all I just say amen and posting the pictures of my white beauty


----------

